# Tao International



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I bought this from Mach recently but it got sort of sidelined by the arrival of my Ocean 7. While the Ocean 7 is a superb watch the strap is less superb (though it looks very nice) as it's been turning my wrist orange due to the dye leaching out 

So I've dragged this one out of premature, & totally unwarranted, retirement. I showed it to my friend Paul (who used to post on here regularly as Mr Crowley) & he loved it. I must admit that it's an excellent piece for what I paid - build quality seems good, the movement's lovely to look at & the timekeeping seems good too. The only thing I didn't like about it was the strap so I've swapped that over to one I got from Roy a couple of weeks ago - I wasn't sure what I was going to strap it onto when I got it but it suits this watch well I think 

Opinions welcome as always


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Another view - dimensions are 47mm inc crown (42mm without), 9mm thick minus the Nato strap, with 21mm lugs


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, I love that! It reminds me of those Longines pilot watches!

Don't know about that NATO on that watch though... I would go for a light brown leather strap, maybe a rally or tropic style...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The movement - don't know what it is other than it's a manual wind - it's not a Unitas (or Chinese/Asian copy of that movement I don't think) - anyone know more about it?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Last one for now :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

pauluspaolo said:


> The movement - don't know what it is other than it's a manual wind - it's not a Unitas (or Chinese/Asian copy of that movement I don't think) - anyone know more about it?


I think I have one just like that...










The information I have is that's an Asian 6498 movement...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> The movement - don't know what it is other than it's a manual wind - it's not a Unitas (or Chinese/Asian copy of that movement I don't think) - anyone know more about it?


As far as I know it`s a 17 Jewel Sea-Gull cal.ST3621 :wink2:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > The movement - don't know what it is other than it's a manual wind - it's not a Unitas (or Chinese/Asian copy of that movement I don't think) - anyone know more about it?
> ...


Thanks Mach :thumbup:


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

I love it when a watch is a watch.. then a strap or band just elevates it to something totally great.

Not to detract from the watch... but sometimes a combo really gets a piece looking lovely.

Good stuff paulo. And don't forget us locals if you flip mate! Bramley calling!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

It looks great on that stripy NATO Paul, good choice :thumbsup:

I've had one of these Taos for awhile now. I like the vintage mil styling and, as far as I'm aware, it seems to be an original design.....










The quality is superb, as is the general Tao presentation.....










It's currently on a Watch Prince 'Classic Aviator' black leather strap....










The Seagull ST3621 is an excellent 21,600bph movement with a two day power reserve. The ST3621 is the ST36 series movement that's dressed up to look like the dressed up ETA 6498 that's used in IWC manual winds.....










If the Tao had a famous Swiss name on the dial it would be Â£3k+ & would be drooled over  :wink2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dapper said:


> If the Tao had a famous Swiss name on the dial it would be Â£3k+ & would be drooled over  :wink2:


Hear hear!!


----------

